# Loud Noise When shifting from P > D or R



## NissanDriver89 (Aug 26, 2010)

I recently purchased a 1998 Nissan Altima, I noticed a few days later that when I put the car in Drive or Reverse, I can hear a loud noise that sound kind of like a grind/blender. It won't happend while the car is in park. The noise can be hear, too, when I move the steering wheel all the way in either direction and hold it there. However, the noise is not as loud. What could be causing this? the Tranny? The fluid looks slightly brownish...
The car only has 103K miles

If there are any other questions I can answer to help figure out this problem, just ask. I appreciate any help. Thanks...


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

The fluid should look red, like a deep red. When was the last time you had changed the fluid? If its brown its burnt pretty bad, something is wrong internally. Now when you turn the sterring wheel all the way over, that could be the power steering pump, check your fluid and/or for leaks if it low.


----------



## NissanDriver89 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have not changed it since I bought it. I got from a dealer and he doesn't know if the fluid has ever been changed. It is kind of a high mileage now to change it if it has never been done...
About the steering wheel, I did add some fluid and that has helped, it was a little low... but the noise with the transmission is still there. The noise is reduced a little when I drive the car for a while...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, the ATF being brown does point to an internal problem. Also smell the ATF; if it has a burnt smell, then that verifies an internal problem.


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

If it has not been changed, changing it now may open up a bunch of problems or it could solve your problems. All I know is do not flush your system, I have seen very little cars come out for the better after a flush. If you are going to change it just drain and replace filter, then refill, this will leave the old stuf in the torque converter, but at least most of it will be changed. Its still a gamble. Best of luck.


----------

